# Betta fin damage



## magnoliasteve

You guys were so helpful before. I have a different Betta who has had beautiful flowing, feathery fins since I got him. In the past couple of weeks his fins have taken on a scraggly, narly look to them. Otherwise he appears happy and healthy. What can this be and what should I do?


----------



## dolifisis

Does it look like they are rotting or that he may have snagged them on something? Are you keeping the water clean? Has he been spawning recently? Any new decor in his tank? Could be a number of things.


----------



## Alisha

Sounds like it could possibly be fin rot...here is some information on fin rot. 

DISEASE: TAIL ROT OR FIN ROT (OR BOTH!) 

GENERAL INFO:

This disease comes mainly from dirty water. If you keep his water VERY clean Mr. Betta will never get tail/fin rot. It is not overly contagious, and bettas will more than likely recover if treated promptly. Fins/tail will grow back, though may not have same color or may not look as good or be as long. 

frayed fins and a darker edge are clear signs of fin rot

SYMPTOMS: 

Betta’s fins and/or tail seem to be getting shorter and shorter. Or they seem to be falling apart and dissolving. There may be a darker color (or a reddish one) to the edge of the betta’s fins/tail. He may be still active and eating normally, or may have stopped eating, fins may be clumped, color may be pale. The fins begin to fray and get ragged, becoming shorter over time.


Does this sound like what your Betta has?


----------



## magnoliasteve

I change the water once every three weeks. There was no change in decor. I have three other betta's (al male) that have their water changed at the same time - no issue with them.

All tanks have the recommend amount of aquarium salt and I just added Melafix to the troubled one's tank.

Alisha, your description dows sound like what my betta has


----------



## Christine

What size tank is he in?


----------



## magnoliasteve

My tank is a two gallon tank


----------



## Christine

How much water do you change when you do changes? Is the tank cycled?


----------



## magnoliasteve

Typically I change all of it.


----------



## Christine

Ok imo, you need to either cycle the tank (then do small water changes) or increase your 100% water changes to more like weekly maybe even twice a week.

Theres a thread stickied in the general forum I think called "The Nitrogen Cycle". If you aren't sure what cycling means/involves, take a peek at that article. 

Also one note about melafix - many people like it to promote fin growth. However if you start to see blood tinged fins and no improvement, you may need to bring out the big guns (antibiotics). Also, be sure to follow the recommended dosage with melafix. It can irritate them if you them use too much.. in fact, some fish seem sensitive to it period.


----------



## magnoliasteve

thanks a bunch. great advice


----------

